# .



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for that post Dave. I hadn't heard of the PLB coming out in August. Earlier this year I purchased the GME MT401G GPS unit, which at the time was the unit of choice.  I'd certainly suggest to anyone getting one to consider the new unit for price and features. I like to go offshore so, having one, was an important piece of safety equipment for me.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah Revo, I'm hanging out to see this KTi Mini-Sat-G 406Mhz PLB when it arrives, looks to be the goods.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

might have to make one of these my next purchase for my yak. Now that I am heading out to sea on my own more, it might prove useful one day to have one. KTi seems worth waiting for


----------

